# Steintrog in den 2000Liter- Teich integrieren



## MorisGT (14. März 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche euren Rat:

Wie ihr auf den Fotos sehen könnt möchte ich einen Steintrog(250l), der seit Jahren unbenutzt rumsteht, zu einer Art Filtergraben für meinen 2000l-Fertigteich umfunktioniern. Folgender Plan:
Die Teichpumpe soll das Wasser aus dem Teich nach oben in den Trog pumpen, den ich mit stark-zehrenden Wasserpflanzen bepflanzen werde. Das Wasser wird "gereinigt" und beim zurückfließen mit O2 angereichert. 
Soweit so einfach...jetzt das Problem:
Da der Ausfluss vom Trog unten ist (s.Foto) kann ich keine wirkliche Wassertiefe erreichen, weil das Wasser schneller zurückfließt als ich es pumpen kann. Also habe ich mir überlegt ein Überlauf zu bauen (s.Foto). Da Holz am einfachsten zu verarbeiten ist habe ich also alles aus Holz gebaut. Ist vielleicht nicht am langlebigsten aber sollte erstmal reichen. Das Problem ist wie ich die Fuge zwischen Holz und Stein abgedichtet bekomme. Ich bräuchte einen Silikon der Wasserfest, haltbar und vorallem für Holz und Stein geeigent ist. Habt ihr eine Idee. Wäre euch sehr dankbar für Hilfe.


----------



## MorisGT (14. März 2017)




----------



## MorisGT (14. März 2017)




----------



## samorai (14. März 2017)

Vergiss das Holz und das Selicon.
Nehme Klinker-Steine, mit Loch und ohne Loch.
Mit dem Winkelschleifer  einpassen, mit Loch für den Wasserdurchfluss, und ohne Loch für Staustufen mit Abstandshalter.
Darauf stellst Du die Pflanzenkörbe die dann durchflutet werden, zum reinigen ist es besser so.
So wie das Holz auf dem Foto lässt du den Einlauf und Auslauf frei ,die sollten immer funktioniern sonst kann es überlaufen .


----------



## Tottoabs (14. März 2017)

Kleb es mit Silikon ein. Wird zwar nicht dicht. Wenn das Wasser aber schneller einströmt als es durch die Undichtigkeit sickert, dann ist alles gut. Dann erscheint das Loch etwas höher als der Boden, so das das nie ganz trocken fällt. Somit ist alles gut.


----------



## Lion (15. März 2017)

hallo Moris,
wichtig wäre zu wissen, aus welchem Material der Steintrog ist ?
Sollte Naturstein sein, ansonsten bei einem Zement-Steintrog geht das ganze in die falsche Richtung,
denn durch einen Zement-Steintrog würde dein PH-Wert in die Höhe gehen.

Die untere Öffnung würde ich, (bis auf ca.3cm) durch ein Vierkantholz schließen, welches sich, wenn es nass wird, ausweitet 
und sich anpasst. (abdichtet)  An der äußeren Seite die ca. 3 cm mit Soudal fix all verspachteln und 24 Stunden trocknen lassen.
Oben im Trog sieht man ja bereits eine Rinne die als Rücklauf dienen kann, ansonsten ein neues Loch da bohren, wo Du den Überlauf
haben möchtest.  Beim Bohren evtl. kein Schlagbohrer einsetzen, da der Trog sonst evtl. reissen könnte.

Alles ohne Garantie aber eine Möglichkeit.
Gutes Gelingen wünscht Leon


----------



## MorisGT (15. März 2017)

Ja ist Naturstein, genaugenommen etwas Sandstein-Ähnliches. Ja, ich denke so werde ich das auch machen, nur dass ich dann wie du auch gesagt hast, den Überlauf etwas vertiefen muss. Das Problem ist eben insgesamt das der Trog recht ungleichmäßig geformt ist und es schwer ist abzuschätzen/ zumessen an welcher Stelle das Wasser tatsächlich überläuft. 
Die Idee mit dem Holz verwerfe ich lieber.
Danke für eure Hilfe! Ich werde dann in 2 Wochen mal berichten


----------



## Lion (15. März 2017)

hallo Moris,
unter Naturstein verstehe ich : Blaustein, Pflasterstein, Granit usw.....
Ich glaube nicht, das ein Sandstein gut für die Sache ist. Nehme gute Wasserschutzhandschuhe und träufle etwas Säuere auf den Stein,
wenn dieser dann sprudelt, dann würde ich den nicht nutzen. Oder Du mußt den Trog dann von Innen isolieren, evtl. eine Plane einschweißen.
VG. Leon


----------



## MorisGT (15. März 2017)

Warum sollte ich den nicht benutzen? Der ist extra dafür gemacht... 
Was genau das für eine Sorte ist kann ich nicht sagen. Ich bin kein Bodenkundler aber es ist zum Beispiel definitiv kein Granit oder so.


----------



## siegbert (16. März 2017)

Finde die Idee an sich sehr toll, sieht bestimmt nicht schlecht aus.

Manche Gesteinsarten können leider den PH-Wert negativ erhöhen, gerade wenn es sich um sehr große Steine handelt.

Sonst lieber nochmal beim Händler oder Lieferanten nachfragen welche Gesteinsart es genau ist, manchmal wissen die
es aber auch nicht mehr genau. In diesem Fall vielleicht einen Steinmetz oder so fragen.


----------



## Teich4You (16. März 2017)

MorisGT schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich den nicht benutzen? Der ist extra dafür gemacht...
> Was genau das für eine Sorte ist kann ich nicht sagen. Ich bin kein Bodenkundler aber es ist zum Beispiel definitiv kein Granit oder so.


Es ist Sandstein.


----------



## mitch (16. März 2017)

ich würde einfach ein Standrohr verbauen

sowas in der Art ==> https://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl...act=8#h=324&imgrc=4WOLi5ckpeFZLM:&vet=1&w=340

bei dir unten halt mit bogen  - es gibt doch diese Elektro Installationsrohre / Bögen


----------



## MorisGT (16. März 2017)

Ja auch eine sehr gute Idee! Danke!
Das mit dem Ph-Wert werde ich mal beobachten und es erstmal ohne Folie probieren. Zur Not muss ich halt nachrüsten.


----------



## karsten. (16. März 2017)

Hallo

der Sandstein beeinflusst das Wasser nicht .
er könnte höchstens ein gute Grundlage für Fadenalgen sein , die Du Dir aber woanders einhandelst......

ich würde auf Nummer SICHER gehen und den Trog auf eine Folie stellen und diese vollkommen "wegtarnen" und in den Teich leiten

mfG


----------



## Tottoabs (16. März 2017)

Roter Wesersandstein. IMO

Da geht nicht viel mehr Wasser durch als sonst auch im Teich, wenn es Verdunstet. Wenn ich mir den Teich anschaue sogar weniger.
Dran rum Bohren würde ich nicht. GGf irgendwo gezielt überlaufen lassen . Also bisschen Schräg stellen.
Denke aber wenn du eine kleine Pumpe nimmst ist alles OK. 

Probiere es erst mal mit Holz und Silikon ohne Material im Trog.
Kauf keine extra Zerrer sondern nimm etwas was Blüht. __ Iris verschiedene Sorten blühen im Sommer . Sumpfdotter im Frühjahr. __ Pfennigkraut und Sumpfgladiole (Schizostylus coccinea) dann im Herbst
Gegebenenfalls eine klitze kleine Tropfkannte von unten einschneiden ....da reichen wenige mm. Damit das Wasser am Boden nicht zurück läuft.


----------



## mitch (16. März 2017)

für was ist das untere Loch?  Ablauf?


----------



## MorisGT (16. März 2017)

Ja das Loch ist ein Ablauf/Auslauf. Der Trog hat aus irgendeinem Grund vorne ein Überlauf und dieses Loch und an der anderen Seite (gegenüber) auch einen Überlauf.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. März 2017)

MorisGT schrieb:


> Ja das Loch ist ein Ablauf/Auslauf. Der Trog hat aus irgendeinem Grund vorne ein Überlauf und dieses Loch und an der anderen Seite (gegenüber) auch einen Überlauf.


Ist doch Perfekt. Stellst den Trog wie auf deinem Bild und Lässt auf einer Seite das Wasser ein und auf der anderen Seite fließt es über deine Holzwand und durch den Ablauf in den Teich. Deine Holzstützen würde ich einfach von hinten flach aufschrauben. Dann wird der Schacht stabiler und kleiner. Ich würde dann auf den Kanten dick das Silikon aufschmeiren. Hält dann eine Zeit. Irgend wann Bilden sich Unrichtigkeiten. Ist aber so was von egal, wenn da Wasser dran vorbei sickert. Wenn genug nach läuft ist alles gut.


----------



## Teich4You (16. März 2017)

Hier alles mit Weser-Sandstein gebaut:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/terrasseneckteich-2015.44798/page-3


----------



## samorai (17. März 2017)

Schon mal den Trog auf Haarrisse getestet?

Ich, bin immer noch für Stein zu Stein.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2017)

Im Winter trocken laufen lassen.


----------

